# DD, who still works for them?



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

I only do GH, they are more fair, transparent and straightforward. They offer what you can see, platform pay out and customer tip, never hide anything like garbage DD do. AND they send you ongoing order before you finish the last delivery, so you don’t have no gap waiting time to waste. Sometimes GH will insult you by sending $3-$4 orders but only do that when they have you a $12 and above one, or just bundle it with a good one. NEVER offer $3,4 order alone, this is a respect to their workers. Unlike DD, when you have done a $2.50 l, they will give you another $3.50 one, this is a bloodsucking slavery business philosophy.


----------



## neodriver (Jun 11, 2018)

If you worked grubhub in my area you'd be disappointed, in my area I actually make more with doordash than grubhub, they used to be better but not anymore.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I've been on the GH wait list since January!


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I haven't seen an offer worth doing on GH in two months. last night on DD I got a $50 order that I accepted for $22 and then a $20 order for Carrabba's that paid what I accepted it for. I don't get offers like that on GH anymore.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

You didn't say anything about arriving at the restaurants just as GH is sending them the order, and then you wait 1/2 hour for it to be prepared.
I agree with you about the money. But if I am going to lose hours and hours every shift waiting for the food, then it isn't worth it. I will think about doing GH again once they fix this.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I agree GrubHub is the best. There are some low offers but I just reject them and choose "offer too low" unlike DoorDash's "Order too small" BS that seems to deny that low pay is a valid reason to reject an offer.

I still do UberEats and DoorDash though because there is not enough volume to do GrubHub alone in my market. Also, GrubHub is closed from midnight to 5 AM which is my favorite time to drive.

Also, UberEats gives me those valuable UberPro points I can use for tuition benefits. When doing UberEats I literally don't even look at the payout. The pay is too depressing, but the points spend the same. On the other hand, UberEats also way outpays DoorDash on like 99% of offers. If you accept all the offers, UberEats is a minimum wage job. For DoorDash, you're lucky if you even cover gas.

DoorDash is a constant game of rejecting $2.50 7 mile offers until that unicorn $8 4 mile offer shows up.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> You didn't say anything about arriving at the restaurants just as GH is sending them the order, and then you wait 1/2 hour for it to be prepared.
> I agree with you about the money. But if I am going to lose hours and hours every shift waiting for the food, then it isn't worth it. I will think about doing GH again once they fix this.


or when you decide to wait and then GH just cancels the order.


----------



## christophersullivan1 (7 mo ago)

Doordash is actually the app I make the most money on. You just have to reject five garbage offers before you get one good one.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Sometimes GH will insult you by sending $3-$4 orders but only do that when they have you a $12 and above one, or just bundle it with a good one. NEVER offer $3,4 order alone,


I get $3 and $4 standalone offers from them all the time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DD works for me. I'm the bauwss, remember? : )


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I multi-app with all three and by far GH is my lowest paying app of the three.

I don't many receive many pings from them and with few exceptions none of their offers are even close to being worth accepting. Because they send drivers to the restaurants way too early, some offers that may be worth accepting I decline because the wait at those restaurants will be much too long.

Just like DD and UE they have no rate card and instead use a sleazy black box pay algorithm.

The one area they beat DD and UE is they include the ENTIRE tip in the ping. But that "transparency" is undercut somewhat by their refusal to show the actual tip/payout breakdown during the pings. UE and DD also refuse to show that breakdown as well.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

This is why I still make all my money on DD. It's been about two months since I made money on GH and UE. It ended my dash claiming I wasn't accepting orders shortly after the Bonefish order so I had to start another one after. I made another $30 on two DashMart orders after. I left to dash at 5pm.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> This is why I still make all my money on DD. It's been about two months since I made money on GH and UE. It ended my dash claiming I wasn't accepting orders shortly after the Bonefish order so I had to start another one after. I made another $30 on two DashMart orders after. I left to dash at 5pm.
> 
> View attachment 663109


Every market is different. Most DD drivers from coast to coast are dissatisfied with their pay, and for good reason because it sucks.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Every market is different. Most DD drivers from coast to coast are dissatisfied with their pay, and for good reason because it sucks.


Carrabba's & Bonefish will typically have better payouts IF the customer orders through the merchant website/app because it recommends a actual tip percentage on the higher end vs. DD app which usually offers a recommended tip of 10% and we all know a good portion just look to the left and select $3. These and a regional pizza chain I receive very good offers from but those offers are the ones that went via the actual merchant app not through the DD app. They still hide the total offer amount as usual though.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> Carrabba's & Bonefish will typically have better payouts IF the customer orders through the merchant website/app because it recommends a actual tip percentage on the higher end vs. DD app which usually offers a recommended tip of 10% and we all know a good portion just look to the left and select $3. These and a regional pizza chain I receive very good offers from but those offers are the ones that went via the actual merchant app not through the DD app. They still hide the total offer amount as usual though.


These were through the large order program so not sure if that makes a difference in where they ordered.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> These were through the large order program so not sure if that makes a difference in where they ordered.


Yes, large order program basically means merchant app. GH does the same thing. Only one who doesn't to my knowledge is Uber at least here. I'm not in any program but I get these offers if I go to the area where these restaurants are.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

GH used to be the Boss. In my market in years past GH was were I made my highest value deliveries. Last year, GH was doing so well that for several months I just did them exclusively. Near the end of 2021 I started to see a turn South. In January 2022 GH took a nosedive with their payouts, and added a boatload of new drivers.

Amazingly, DD started the resurrection! I'm seeing more full value offers than ever. Now, they seem to alternate. One week GH is hot and the next week DD is hot.

All of these apps are like dealing with someone with multiple personality disorders. They're unpredictable day to day. Only solution is to multi app and catch the waves.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

GH also became annoying with their emails about "let's keep the orders rolling", "you have cancelled several of recent deliveries", the threats about the system flagging our accounts for fraud, the account violations threats and so on, they were the least annoying when it came to cancelling or delivery times, emails and such, at the beginning of 2022 they did took a nosedive in my area, they also removed how much the customer tip was from the order after accepting it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> Carrabba's & Bonefish will typically have better payouts IF the customer orders through the merchant website/app because it recommends a actual tip percentage on the higher end vs. DD app which usually offers a recommended tip of 10% and we all know a good portion just look to the left and select $3. These and a regional pizza chain I receive very good offers from but those offers are the ones that went via the actual merchant app not through the DD app. They still hide the total offer amount as usual though.


The downside of customers ordering thru merchant websites/apps or third party order-taking companies is that tip theft by restaurants or even third party companies is a very serious problem that's costing drivers a fortune in lost earnings.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I’ve never tried GH. Not sure how busy they are in Dallas. For the last few months I’ve been earning more with DD than with UE. I rarely get good requests on UE.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Seamus said:


> All of these apps are like dealing with someone with multiple personality disorders. They're unpredictable day to day. Only solution is to multi app and catch the waves.


Well said! Often wondered how to describe this to someone else... now I know LOL


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> GH also became annoying with their emails about "let's keep the orders rolling", "you have cancelled several of recent deliveries", the threats about the system flagging our accounts for fraud, the account violations threats and so on, they were the least annoying when it came to cancelling or delivery times, emails and such, at the beginning of 2022 they did took a nosedive in my area, they also removed how much the customer tip was from the order after accepting it.


Are you getting these "on block" or "off block"? I never schedule any blocks with them and only do them "off block". I'm curious because I've never gotten any notice from them even though my AR is very low and I decline most offers.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The downside of customers ordering thru merchant websites/apps or third party order-taking companies is that tip theft by restaurants or even third party companies is a very serious problem that's costing drivers a fortune in lost earnings.


Yeah there's only a couple in my area who do that I think some take the entire tip or leave some small amount on like $2. I won't pick up from those places. I'd imagine most chains don't to avoid controversy but Miller's Ale House used to take half of the driver tip. They closed in my area.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> I’ve never tried GH. Not sure how busy they are in Dallas. For the last few months I’ve been earning more with DD than with UE. I rarely get good requests on UE.


GH is one I believe truly punishes you for not meeting their "acceptance rating" but keep you on for times when they don't have enough drivers (tornados, nuclear meltdowns etc). Some say signing up for blocks makes a difference I've noticed no difference. They pretty much only send me order & pay, or $4 offers to a McDonald's in the middle of downtown 5 miles away next to some nasty greyhound station. When they aren't sending those it's doubles for $11 going miles in opposite directions.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Before I started delivery, I signed up for GH. 


It was a long waiting list etc... but I wasn't like desperate to get on a job. Finally I got accepted. I got the bag AND my card... I was excited..but when I went to log on for the first time. I got a note or something saying that thanks for the interest but my services were not needed at the time... 

I then signed up for DD and UBER. 


I still have the GH bag sitting in the corner...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> Yeah there's only a couple in my area who do that I think some take the entire tip or leave some small amount on like $2. I won't pick up from those places. I'd imagine most chains don't to avoid controversy but Miller's Ale House used to take half of the driver tip. They closed in my area.


My guess is that most tip-stealing restaurants are smart enough not to take the entire tip because too many no-tip orders from the same restaurant might arouse suspicion. Instead they make sure that $2-$3 is left over after their skim for the drivers' "tip". This is probably the reason that orders from certain restaurants seldom if ever have good tips.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I’ve never tried GH. Not sure how busy they are in Dallas. For the last few months I’ve been earning more with DD than with UE. I rarely get good requests on UE.


You should definitely try GrubHub. They might not be as busy as Doortrash, but the trips usually pay better. You'll make more money without having to drive around as much.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Are you getting these "on block" or "off block"? I never schedule any blocks with them and only do them "off block". I'm curious because I've never gotten any notice from them even though my AR is very low and I decline most offers.


On both, they don't care about the ar, it's cancelling after acceptance what they don't like.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Are you getting these "on block" or "off block"? I never schedule any blocks with them and only do them "off block". I'm curious because I've never gotten any notice from them even though my AR is very low and I decline most offers.


That’s the reason you are not getting $1100 pay by working only 28hours. 😃


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> That’s the reason you are not getting $1100 pay by working only 28hours. 😃


This kind of reply gets tiresome. After 9000 deliveries and 5 years I have enough experience to sift thru the BS. There is no way you are averaging $39+ per hour delivering food. There isn't a chance you are believable so go peddle your nonsense elsewhere. If you are truthful then you should have no problem posting 4 consecutive weekly summaries showing $39+ per hour. Any one week can be a Unicorn but if you are truly the delivery stud you represent yourself to be post your last 4 weeks summary showing $39+ per hour.

Ok....I'm waiting.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Seamus said:


> This kind of reply gets tiresome. After 9000 deliveries and 5 years I have enough experience to sift thru the BS. There is no way you are averaging $39+ per hour delivering food. There isn't a chance you are believable so go peddle your nonsense elsewhere. If you are truthful then you should have no problem posting 4 consecutive weekly summaries showing $39+ per hour. Any one week can be a Unicorn but if you are truly the delivery stud you represent yourself to be post your last 4 weeks summary showing $39+ per hour.
> 
> Ok....I'm waiting.


I will, week one had posted, wait for next week.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> GH is one I believe truly punishes you for not meeting their "acceptance rating" but keep you on for times when they don't have enough drivers (tornados, nuclear meltdowns etc). Some say signing up for blocks makes a difference I've noticed no difference. They pretty much only send me order & pay, or $4 offers to a McDonald's in the middle of downtown 5 miles away next to some nasty greyhound station. When they aren't sending those it's doubles for $11 going miles in opposite directions.


I agree, block or no block they keep you on for the unwanted offers, when it's busy block or no block you'll get good offers. I also believe they punish low AR drivers.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Who remembers the beginning of the lockdown when all threedelivery apps had default tips of 15-20%. So if the customer ordered $100 of food, $25 trip. Rinse and repeat 10 times per night, good money back then, especially when there was nobody on the road and gas was $2 a gallon.

Delivery sucks now. Partly due to customers using the services less, but partly also because the companies are greedy and prompt the customers to tip less. A few customers will change what is prompted but most just go with the default.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I do DD. I prefer UE, but lately DD has the better offers. Also DD is more consistent in my area.

UE went downhill since it linked up with Starbucks and Advance Auto Parts. I’d estimate 80% of the pings I get are one or the other, with 90% of the Starbucks tipping peanuts (obvi: who’s going to tip for a coffee?), and 99.99999% of the AAP paying $2-2.50 and TIPPING ZERO _and_ requiring “customer verification”. Riiiiiiight.

GH and I didn’t work out. Didn’t like the area they assigned me to and don’t like their limitations (shifts, etc.).

I do believe fewer drivers are out there. I can get almost any shift on DD nowadays, even promo ones. Very few times when I can’t drive for them. This flexibility increases DD frequency - I loved the openness of UE for that.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

I gave up on DD a year ago. Scheduled, told where to work, get pissy if you decline a $2 gig. I have 100% with UE, DD customers complained a lot. I do InstaCart and UE now. I have many regular Starbucks clients who tip every well. I start at 05:00, run UE until the rush dies down, then IC. Avg trip is $8 for me, mostly Starbucks. Avg tip $5, better at night. Avg IC is $25 gigs. Nothing less than $1/mile roundtrip. 

Fuel is $4.70/gallon here. I get 35 miles/gallon city. 

I never see any GH drivers out there. Gave up on PAX. DFW charges you $3.50/hour to park. For weeks Uber told me $25/hour midnight-3 a.m., it was bogus, downtown Dallas, two gigs/hour, short hops, *****y clients that never tip. UberX. You can have DD. Not me. I meet people every day who all say, "I used to work for DD." Did not work out for any of them. 

Tried to get on with Amazon Flex, not needed. I avoid apartments. Why do they gate apartments anyway? Fuel expense for me is running at about 15% of gross revenue up from 6% before the fuel price doubled. Wish you all success with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

DD depends on the area…

Doing any Gig work in Houston is pointless and worthless, so I drive out of Austin County to another city and do fine with DD, Favor and UberX…

So in the end it depends on the city and I found my sweet spot for now…


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

UE for life said:


> I avoid apartments. Why do they gate apartments anyway?


That's what I've never understood. The criminals already live there so who are they trying to keep out?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> That's what I've never understood. The criminals already live there so who are they trying to keep out?


Kids? Like a gated pool…


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> I also believe they punish low AR drivers.


I'm inclined to think so as well, but I have had my daily AR at 2% with no trouble. I've even gone entire days without accepting a single offer. As for my 30 day AR, 4% is the lowest it's been.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> This kind of reply gets tiresome. After 9000 deliveries and 5 years I have enough experience to sift thru the BS. There is no way you are averaging $39+ per hour delivering food. There isn't a chance you are believable so go peddle your nonsense elsewhere. If you are truthful then you should have no problem posting 4 consecutive weekly summaries showing $39+ per hour. Any one week can be a Unicorn but if you are truly the delivery stud you represent yourself to be post your last 4 weeks summary showing $39+ per hour.
> 
> Ok....I'm waiting.


Oh, don't challenge him. He does make a lot doing this, but it's because he's in the Boston area.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> I agree, block or no block they keep you on for the unwanted offers, when it's busy block or no block you'll get good offers. I also believe they punish low AR drivers.


I've never seen such a thing. I start every day at ZERO AR and I end the day at ZERO AR. A few days ago, I was getting ready to go dash and wasn't paying attention to my phone and I had already started my dash. Came back to my phone and saw that I missed a Chick-Fil-A offer for $27. Whatever. I sit down, start messing on the internet on my computer and look over at my phone. I see that same Chick-Fill-A order again just reaching the end of the countdown. I missed it a second time. I end my dash because I know that if I end the dash and quickly start a new one, they will send me that last offer again and they did. I accepted on the third time they sent it to me. The offer ended up paying me $55 and my AR increased to 1% because of it.

I can't tell you how many times I started out my day with an offer like that as soon as I start my dash at 11am. It got to be that I would start my dashes at 10:30 for the longest time because I didn't want to miss another high paying offer that early again and I have had many come in between 10:30 and 11am before. AR doesn't mean a thing. My AR is again at zero after I dashed earlier today and made some money. Started the day once again at zero.

People are looking at the cause for them to be getting crappy offers when it's just DD is sending out crappy offers. It happens.


----------

